# Not around much



## JohnT (Jun 30, 2017)

I know that I have not been around much lately. 

My Dad is in hospice and I have had a lot of family obligations. 

Right now, the Doctors do not expect my Dad to live out the weekend, so we are all on "Death Watch". 

This is not as difficult as I had expected. We all saw this coming. When I saw Dad in January, it was clear that his mind was gone. It was then that I shed my tears and dealt with my grief. 

For the last 6 months, Dad's body just did not know it was time to quit. Sad to say, but I believe that Dad's pending passing will be more of a relief. Especially for my mom, but less so for my younger brother (the "baby" of the family). 

Thank you all for the opportunity to share. 

johnT.


----------



## jburtner (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear about this and best wishes for all family and friends.
-johann


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2017)

Having just gone through this about 10 months ago with my dad I understand fully. Its not easy letting go. Thoughts, prayers and hugs to you and your family.



JohnT said:


> I know that I have not been around much lately.
> 
> My Dad is in hospice and I have had a lot of family obligations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie (Jun 30, 2017)

i know exactly what you are going thru. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 30, 2017)

May God's peace and understanding strengthen and comfort you and your family in the days to come.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 30, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, JohnT.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey John,

I know your Dad has been in decline for a while now. I hope his remaining time is peaceful and without suffering. Praying for you and your family.

Jim


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear about this situation John. But good for you for keeping your head together in dealing with everything. There's always other family members who need a strong shoulder to lean on, and much respect for being that shoulder. Keep your head up.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 30, 2017)

John, I think for some folks the guilt is harder to deal with than the grief. Death can be a huge relief, for all parties. All parties just have to deal with it in their own way. 

My own family as long as I can remember has talked about death being the natural end of life. We view death as something to look forward too, not to be dreaded, nor feared, and not the end, just another beginning. 

God Bless you and yours.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 30, 2017)

Prayers for you my friend. May God give you peace and comfort during this time


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 30, 2017)

John, my thoughts and sympathies to you and your entire family. Even if it's for the best at this point, losing your father is one of the hardest things a man has to deal with. A couple of weeks before my father died I took care of a little car repair for mom and as started driving their car back I just broke down and cried for about half a hour. I realized I was saying goodbye and accepting it all ahead of time. I understand what you meant by grieving months ago and know it will help you through this. From the little bit I feel I know about you I think that if anyone can stand up and show strength and love for their family it's got to be you.
All the best through this difficult time.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 30, 2017)

John, I lost my Dad almost 20 years ago, and I still think about him every day. I try and remember the fun times before he got sick and try treat my kids like he treated me and my siblings. I hope that God's peace and comfort surround you and your family and that you can eventually remember only the good times. We'll say some extra prayers from your Mom as I can't imagine how hard it is to lose a spouse.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 30, 2017)

John, I wish there were words to soothe this pain. I know the day are coming soon, when I have to deal with this as well. may Gods peace be with you and yours.


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 30, 2017)

I pray that GOD comforts and blesses your dads following days, and sends peace to you and all your family.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Jul 1, 2017)

John we wanted to let y'all know that y'all are in our thoughts as you go through this trying time.

TXWineDuo


----------



## opus345 (Jul 1, 2017)

I lost my father (also a John) a year and six months now and not a day goes by that i don't think of him or have a chat. Sometimes i just need to tell him that we love and miss him. Sometimes our chat is him reminding me not to be a pain to my family. Sometimes he uses some colorful language to drive that point home. I realize I'm still working to live up to his expectations and make him proud of the man he raised and loved. I truely believe that if you keep family members in you heart and mind, then they are always with you. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## geek (Jul 1, 2017)

John,

My thoughts and prayers to you and the family, hoping these final moments will be peaceful and a remembrance of all the good times together.

I lost my dad 14 years ago and it was the toughest lesson in life but we all have to look up and continue this journey of life.
May God provide peace and strength to you in these final moments.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jul 1, 2017)

I'll be praying for you and the family. I lost my father 12 years ago to an auto accident. It's tough either way.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 2, 2017)

So sorry for your loss John. Knowing how you are, he must have been a heck of a man. Maybe, just maybe I am saying... he enjoyed drinking some good ole Welch's Wine!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 2, 2017)

John 
Our heart felt prayers for your entire family and friends. We are going thru the similar scenario also, but it is my mother in law.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 2, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers John.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 2, 2017)

My father died at 4:20 a.m. Saturday morning. He was a great man, a great father, and I all miss him dearly.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Jul 2, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, may his memory live on deep within your soul and in all of those who his life touched


----------



## dralarms (Jul 2, 2017)

Prayers for comfort. It never gets any easier


----------



## heatherd (Jul 2, 2017)

I am so sorry John.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear John.


----------



## zalai (Jul 3, 2017)

I am so sorry John .
Őszinte részvétem


----------



## Julie (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry John I know this is hard but know that he is in a better place.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 3, 2017)

zalai said:


> I am so sorry John .
> Őszinte részvétem


 
köszönöm barátom


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 4, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers for you and your family, John.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 5, 2017)

May he now rest in peace and may you come to peace with his passing.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry for your loss,stay strong and stay the course everything else has been said.Pm you later.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, John. I wish you and your family peace.

(I've been away, and had not seen your earlier post until now.)


----------



## JohnT (Aug 27, 2017)

Just found this... 
Taken during g an apple harvest. The man knew what he was doing.
Last Thursday was his birthday.
Dad is on the right.


----------

